# Silver TTC - Port Talbot HSM



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

Pulled up for a meeting today at the mill offices, silver coupe (ttoc stickers) private plate parked up.

Just saying hello from an ex-Corus employee
CG


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Who was that then?

It wasnt me because my TT is Mauritius Blue!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nor me, cos I don't have a TT!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

40% of our members don't have a ******** login, so you may never know


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> 40% of our members don't have a ******** login, so you may never know


Mostly they just log on as me.

Sometimes I come back and find all hell has been let loose while I've been gone. Maybe I should change the password?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wassun me - but I did drive past Port Talbot at the weekend.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Kell said:


> Wassun me - but I did drive past Port Talbot at the weekend.


me neither 

Kell - one word - gutted


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Apologies Wayne, was on a boys weekend all weekend in Neath.

Didn't have my own transport, but am also ashamed at myself for not making the effort.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Next time Kell 

So - who was the mysterious TTOC member?


----------

